# [Newby Gentooser] Interface graphique [entièrement résolu]

## kement84

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je poste ce message car il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas.

J'ai installé gentoo aujourd'hui et ça a marché mais voila je n'ai pas d'environement graphique (je parle de KDE).

Je n'ai qu'une console. C'est bien mais bon j'aimerais que ma copine s'y mette et je ne pense pas que c'est la meilleure solution...

Merci de me répondre si vous voyez d'où peut venir le probléme.

----------

## bennyboy93

Salut, tout simplement as tu installer un environnement graphique??

Dis nous a partir de quoi tu as installé Gentoo (net, livecd....) et deja on sera un peu plus a même de te repondre  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Merci de me répondre si vous voyez d'où peut venir le probléme.

 Bah c'est simple, ce n'est pas un problème !   :Laughing: 

Gentoo te laisse le choix et n'installe donc pas d'environnement graphique par défaut.

Pour en installer un, tu pourrais commencer par lire la doc :p

----------

## kement84

j'ai suivi la doc et j'ai mis kde dans la variable USE et j'ai installé à partir du net

----------

## Magic Banana

Il n'y a aucun problème. La philosophie Gentoo c'est la liberté de choix. En fin d'installation (qui déjà te propose différentes alternatives), tu as un système minimal. Sans bureau et même sans serveur graphique !

Tu as donc le choix à présent d'installer un bureau (remarque que pour certaines utilisations, ce type de logiciels n'est pas nécessaire). À toi de faire ton choix : KDE, Gnome ou Xfce ? Peut-être même préfères-tu assembler toi même les différents composants d'un bureau (le gestionnaire de fenêtres, le gestionnaire de fichiers, etc.).

Une fois ton choix effectué, le gestionnaire de paquets de Gentoo (Portage) s'occupera des détails liés à son installation sur ton système. Mais là encore, tu as de nombreux choix qui peuvent être effectués par l'édition de /etc/make.conf et autres /etc/portage/package.*. Bref je te conseille avant toute chose de lire la documentation au moins introductive à l'utilisation de Portage (via la commande emerge). La documentation officielle francophone est là pour ça.

EDIT : Rappel à moi-même : Ne jamais se lancer dans un message de plus de deux lignes pour réagir à ce genre de sujet. C'est le grillage assuré !  :Twisted Evil: Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Mar 14, 2007 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DidgeriDude

Quand tu mets USE="kde", cela n'installe pas KDE. Cela permet de rajouter aux applications que tu installes des fonctionnalités particulières utilisables avec KDE !

Un bon point de départ pour KDE : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-split-ebuilds.xmlLast edited by DidgeriDude on Wed Mar 14, 2007 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kement84

j'ai suivi la documentation pour installer mais je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir...

merci de vous préoccupez de moi!!!

----------

## kement84

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Quand tu mets USE="kde", cela n'installe pas KDE. Cela permet de rajouter aux applications que tu installes des fonctionnalités particulières utilisables avec KDE !

 

et bien on l'installe comment kde alors???

----------

## Tuxicomane

C'est expliqué dans les liens de doc qu'on t'a donné hein  :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

Si besoins d'aide pour installer KDE c'est dans la documentation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-config.xml

----------

## Magic Banana

As-tu à un moment exécuté la commande suivante :

```
# emerge kde
```

Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est normal que tu n'ais pas KDE sur ta machine. Maintenant je renouvelle mon conseil : lit la documentation concernant l'utilisation de Portage ! Autre conseil : lit la documentation concernant la configuration de xorg et de KDE !

----------

## kement84

merci beaucoup, je viens de lancer le emerge...

Ca prend vraiment beaucoup de temps???plus d'une heure?

----------

## julroy67

Sans doute oui. Pas mal de temps c'est sur. Prevoit plusieurs heures en fonction de ton PC.

----------

## davidou2a

euh a mon avis si t as pas installé de serveur xorg avant ça va te faire la compil de xorg + kde donc bon ça peut etre assez long  :Smile: 

Mais bon je me joint a l avis des autres y a qu a suivre la doc... une fois l'install primaire faite y a un lien avec ecrit 

"Et que faire apres?" tu le suis et t as tout un pannel de choses a faire...

Installer Xorg, Installer Alsa, Securiser ta machine... et j en passe y a meme des tutos pour gnome et kde... bref y a vraiment qu'a lire attentivement  :Smile:  et pas sauter les etapes... l'installation peut etre longue et fastidieuse certes mais c est le prix de la fiabilité et de la performance  :Razz: 

----------

## kement84

Oui bon je n'ai pas vu le lien qui disait "et que faire après" désolé...

je le saurais pour la prochaine fois...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ne m'en voulez pas s'il vous plait!!

Mais j'ai quand meme suivi la doc jusque la section 11 ou 12 je sais plus, c'est un bon point non?

Je vais laisser tourner cette nuit et je vous dirais quoi demain matin.

Et un grand merci à tous pour votre aide

----------

## Martin.

Qui a dit qu'UNE nuit serait suffisante ?  :Very Happy: 

Tu devrais aussi ajouter le francais à la variable LINGUAS (dans /etc/make.conf), et emerger kde-i18n  :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> Qui a dit qu'UNE nuit serait suffisante ? 

 

Mdrr, une nuit sa va suffire, ne lui fait pas peur quand même   :Laughing: 

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu devrais aussi ajouter le francais à la variable LINGUAS (dans /etc/make.conf), et emerger kde-i18n 

 

+1 fais-le en même temps c'est mieux en Français. ^^

----------

## davidou2a

Un petit [RESOLU] serait de bonne augure  :Wink: 

----------

## kement84

le souci du détail jusqu'au bout hein!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Martin.

Gentoo powered  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

rehaaaaa les cruels emerge kde ...

 snirffff

emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde konsole konqueror kdm 

serais tellement plus propre et rapide .... snirffff

----------

## davidou2a

@dapsaille : et ça eviterai d'avoir tout le tralala qui sert a rien  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> rehaaaaa les cruels emerge kde ...
> 
>  snirffff
> 
> emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde konsole konqueror kdm 
> ...

 

[Troll on]

ha emerge gnome-light   :Laughing: 

[Troll off]

----------

## xaviermiller

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [Troll on]
> 
> ha emerge gnome-light  
> 
> [Troll off]

 

[troll]

emerge xfce4

[/troll]

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [Troll on]
> 
> ha emerge gnome-light  
> 
> [Troll off] 
> ...

 

[troll]

emerge wmii

[/troll]

 :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [Troll on]
> 
> ha emerge gnome-light  
> 
> [Troll off] 
> ...

 

[troll]

emerge xfce4

[/troll] dix de der   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## davidou2a

RE TROLL :

emerge fvwm2  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

emerge emacs

----------

## geekounet

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [Troll on]
> 
> ha emerge gnome-light  
> 
> [Troll off] 
> ...

 

+1  :Razz: 

/troll on

Sinon emerge e  :Smile: 

/troll off

----------

## kement84

Mais qu'est ce que vous racontez vous là???

C'est quoi tout ce charabia   :Shocked: !!!

J'ai fait un emere kde base + -i18n et après je verrais bien ce que je rajouterais...Je pense rajouter le admin et le network mais on verra bien...

----------

## Magic Banana

En fait ils ne parlent pas vraiment de rajouter mais plutôt d'alléger. KDE complet (comme tu viens de l'installer) est une usine et très souvent les gentooists préfèrent assembler leurs systèmes pièces par pièces (des KDE/Gnome minimaux existent notamment dans Portage). Toujours cette philosophie du choix...

----------

## dapsaille

Et n'écoute pas ce qui est en [troll] :p

 Donc pour avoir un kde épuré tu peux utiliser la commande que je t'ais fournie :p

 Bien entendu kde-network peut être installé par la suite sans aucuns problème .

 Au plaisir de te lire et Bienvenue ^^

----------

## George Abitbol

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [Troll on]
> 
> ha emerge gnome-light  
> 
> [Troll off] 
> ...

 

[troll]

emerge bash

[/troll]

[Edit] Merde alors, mon message est arrivé avec 2 jours de retard o_O

----------

## kement84

Bon et bien écoutez j'en ai marre de chercher partout.

Je n'arrive pas à démarrer X donc KDE non plus.

Il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à charger les modules sis ni vesa ni vga...

Donc j'ai l'intention d'abandonner à part si quelqu'un sait pourquoi...

----------

## Magic Banana

Les réponses sont très certainement dans les guide de configuration de Xorg et de KDE. Les as-tu suivi ? Si oui où est-ce que ça coince précisément ? Tu comprends bien que sans détails on ne va pouvoir mieux t'aider...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bapt

Donne nous plus de précisions : carte graphique, drivers utilisés/installés (VIDEO_CARDS), conf xorg, etc.

N'oublie pas le message d'erreur.

On veut bien t'aider, mais on ne est pas encore devin, on ne connait pas tes démarches, ni ton matos...

----------

## kement84

Oui j'ai suivi le guide de x et kde et ça coince quand je dois démarré le serveur X vie la commande startx.

Alors je vais tout recommencer ce week end et je verrai bien où est la suptilité

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Oui j'ai suivi le guide de x et kde et ça coince quand je dois démarré le serveur X vie la commande startx. 

  *Bapt wrote:*   

> N'oublie pas le message d'erreur. 

   :Wink: 

----------

## kement84

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> On veut bien t'aider, mais on ne est pas encore devin, on ne connait pas tes démarches, ni ton matos...
> 
> 

 

Si déjà je le connaissais le matériel moi même...  :Laughing: 

Non en fait niveau matériel j'ai 20Go de disque dur en hitachi, 256 de Ram, un céléron 1.2GHz, une carte video SiS lSiS630 GUI Accelerator+3D.

J'ai recommencé depuis le début et j'en suis à détaré le stage 3.

Petite question concernant la variable CFLAG : un céléron il faut mettre march=pentium2???vu quelque part mais je ne sais plus où!!!

Merci d'avance

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> un céléron il faut mettre march=pentium2???vu quelque part mais je ne sais plus où!!!

 

Tout dépend du celeron.

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

te donnera le processeur exact.

Ensuite : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai recommencé depuis le début et j'en suis à détaré le stage 3. 

 Erf, t'aurais franchement pas du, si c'est un problème de pilotes/config' de Xorg, ça ne résoudra sûrement pas ton problème ...

Enfin, bonne réinstallation  :Wink: 

----------

## kement84

Ca m'enerve quand ça marche pas alors je recommence...

----------

## davidou2a

oui mais faire des formatages et reinstall c'est un peu windows-user comme mentalitée...

Tout fonctionne si tu prends la peine de lire et de bien reflechir a ce que tu fais... il faut se poser les bonnes questions, et ecouter ce que les un ou les autres te conseillent apres ça roule tout seul  :Wink: 

Bonne chance pour la suite

----------

## kement84

Dans le fichier rc.conf, c'est quoi la dernière version de kde s'il vou plait???

----------

## Temet

Bah dans le fichier rc.conf, ça ne parle surtout pas de version de KDE o_O'

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   rehaaaaa les cruels emerge kde ...
> 
>  snirffff
> 
> emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde konsole konqueror kdm 
> ...

 

Ah oui, c'est comme ça que mon experience gentoo a failli tourner court, tant ma rétine n'a pas failli s'en remettre. Tout mais pas gnome!

----------

## kement84

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah dans le fichier rc.conf, ça ne parle surtout pas de version de KDE o_O'

 

Ben pourtant si...

Sinon autre question, dans la fichier make.conf, attribu VIDEO_CARDS quel est le paramètre qu'il faut mettre pour une carte sis???

----------

## dapsaille

 *kement84 wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Bah dans le fichier rc.conf, ça ne parle surtout pas de version de KDE o_O' 
> 
> Ben pourtant si...
> 
> Sinon autre question, dans la fichier make.conf, attribu VIDEO_CARDS quel est le paramètre qu'il faut mettre pour une carte sis???

 

Ca commence a sentir le RTFM meme si je naime pas ce terme   :Sad: 

EDIT= allez jmen veut ... sis vesa

----------

## kochka

 *kement84 wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Bah dans le fichier rc.conf, ça ne parle surtout pas de version de KDE o_O' 
> 
> Ben pourtant si...
> 
> Sinon autre question, dans la fichier make.conf, attribu VIDEO_CARDS quel est le paramètre qu'il faut mettre pour une carte sis???

 

Ouais ca a l'air nouveau, ca surcharge ~/.xinitrc

Mais dans les commentaires il y a écrit "kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)"

```

kochka kochka # ll /etc/X11/Sessions/

total 8,0K

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   41 mar 12 01:43 kde-3.5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2,2K mar 11 17:47 Xsession

```

Donc il faut mettre kde-3.5

Il faut chercher un peu quand même, c'était pas compliqué (sauf si tu comprend rien a l'anglais)  :Smile: 

----------

## kement84

 *Quote:*   

> Ca commence a sentir le RTFM meme si je naime pas ce terme

 

Et ça veut dire quoi RTFM???

 *Quote:*   

> Il faut chercher un peu quand même, c'était pas compliqué (sauf si tu comprend rien a l'anglais)

 

J'ai cherché, j'avais mis kde-3.5 mais je préfére demander pour être sûr tout comme pour sis dans le paramètre video_cards (sauf que j'ai pas mis vesa...)

J'ai mon disjoncteur qui a sauté alors que j'étais en train d'installer le serveur X, est ce grave ou est ce que en relançant tout se passera bien???

----------

## kwenspc

 *kement84 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ca commence a sentir le RTFM meme si je naime pas ce terme 
> 
> Et ça veut dire quoi RTFM???
> 
> 

 

```
Read The Fucking Manual
```

Un classique  :Wink: 

Le paramètre VIDEO_CARDS est détaillé dans le Handbook, est ce que tu l'as lus de bout en bout?

----------

## kement84

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kement84 wrote:*    *Quote:*   Ca commence a sentir le RTFM meme si je naime pas ce terme 
> 
> Et ça veut dire quoi RTFM???
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oui j'ai lu le handbook jusqu'au bout, mais ils parlent des cartes nvidia et ati, il y a même un guide nvidia et une faq ati...mais pas de guide sis. J'ai trouvé un site qui montrait les paramètres de video_cards et c'ets là que j'ai trouvé le paramètre sis mais je ne savais pas qu'il fallait mettre vesa en plus! Le handbook je l'ai même mlu en anglais parce qu'un message prévient que la version française est assez "vieille" par rapport à la dernière version en anglais. Au passage merci au traducteur.

Si vous trouvez que je suis un boulet dites le ! Enfin bon je découvre Linux avec la Gentoo au moins, chose que je n'avais pas pu faire en utilisant mandrake 10.1. Et je me dis qu'au moins je fais l'effort de comprendre et sachez que j'ai quand même beaucoup cherché pour en arriver là puisque je me dis que le handbook est bien mais il faut quand même comprendre ce que l'on fait.

----------

## _Seth_

presque en fait c'est plutôt :

```
Read The Friendly Manual
```

ou à la limite

```
Read The Friendly Manpage
```

Et c'est souvent employé pour dire que la réponse est facile à trouver et que résoudre ce type de problème tout seul est un bon moyen de progresser.

EDIT: [quote="kement84"] *Quote:*   

> J'ai mon disjoncteur qui a sauté alors que j'étais en train d'installer le serveur X, est ce grave ou est ce que en relançant tout se passera bien???

 

non, a priori pas de problème car normalement portage va reprendre la compilation de X depuis le début.

Sinon ne te formalise pas, c'est pas facile au début mais les réflexes "unix" viennent avec Gentoo

----------

## kwenspc

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vous trouvez que je suis un boulet dites le ! 

 

Argl mais non. je t'expliquais juste ce que voulais dire rtfm c'est tout. Le prends pas mal.

Sinon en effet, la doc anglaise est souvent plus à jour que la française. Et après vérification le handbook ne pipes pas mot sur VIDEO_CARDS désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kement84

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kement84 wrote:*   
> 
> Si vous trouvez que je suis un boulet dites le !  
> 
> Argl mais non. je t'expliquais juste ce que voulais dire rtfm c'est tout. Le prends pas mal.
> ...

 

Je ne l'ai pas mal pris. Je suis conscient de l'aide que vous m'apportez et j'en suis très heureux. Sinon je ne comprend pas ta phrase :

 *Quote:*   

> le handbook ne pipes pas mot sur VIDEO_CARDS

 

Ca veut dire quoi ne pipes pas mot?Est ce un langage de gentoosien???

----------

## _Seth_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kement84 wrote:*   
> 
> Si vous trouvez que je suis un boulet dites le !  
> 
> Argl mais non. je t'expliquais juste ce que voulais dire rtfm c'est tout. Le prends pas mal.

 

Tout a fait, tu t'en sors bien et effectivement les informations sur les matériels un poil exotiques sont plus difficile à trouver. M'enfin, si tu veux un peu plus d'informations sur la configuration de X.

----------

## kement84

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *kement84 wrote:*   
> 
> Si vous trouvez que je suis un boulet dites le !  
> 
> Argl mais non. je t'expliquais juste ce que voulais dire rtfm c'est tout. Le prends pas mal. 
> ...

 

J'ai relancé le emerge xorg-x11 et il me dit qu'il n'y a que 11 compilations alors que la premiére fois il n'y en avait plus d'une centaine.Donc il ne doit réinstaller que ce qu'il a besoin mais le paquet qui a été interrompu à cause de la coupure de courant il va le refaire?J'espere...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   le handbook ne pipes pas mot sur VIDEO_CARDS 
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi ne pipes pas mot?Est ce un langage de gentoosien???

 

C'est une expression de la langue française, quelque peu désuette je te l'accorde.  :Wink:  d'ailleurs je me suis planté c'est "ne pas piper mot" en fait. 

Ça signifie "ne rien dire".

On a un peu dévié je dois dire. Où en es tu en fait dans ton installation? (En effet VIDEO_CARS supporte plusieurs paramètres. En fait si tu veux connaitre les paramètres pris en compte: emerge -pv xorg-server  et là tu as la liste VIDEO_CARDS. Perso je mets toujoursp ar défaut "vesa vga v4l" puis j'ajoute ensuite  la carte qui va avec mon materiel genre "radeon", ou "i810" etc...)

[edit] Oui un emerge interrompu va reprendre forcément. En fait un paquet n'est installé une fois que l'emerge de ce paquet est terminé. Pendant tout l'opération de compilation - make, make install etc... - ça se passe dans sandbox, dans un environnement autre que celui de ton système. Ça évite les problème si jamais le paquet foirotte à la compile, où au make install etc...Une fois que tout semble bon, c'est à ce moment que les binaires, documents et autres sont copiés dans les rep de ton système (/usr, /opt, /etc/ ...)[/edit]

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> Et ça veut dire quoi RTFM???

 

STFW  :Laughing: 

Bon je t'aide... Celui là veut dire "Search The Fucking Web". En effet en tapant "RTFM" dans Google, le premier résultat est cette page.

----------

## kement84

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kement84 wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   le handbook ne pipes pas mot sur VIDEO_CARDS 
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi ne pipes pas mot?Est ce un langage de gentoosien??? 
> ...

 

C'est la commande que j'ai du faire (qui se trouvait certainement sur le handbook ou autre part) et qui m'a permis de savoir que le paramètre était sis...

Sinon pour les autres paramètres, si tu le dis, je te crois ^^ je les rajoute.

Pour ce qui est de l'installation, j'ai oublié ma carte pcmcia ethernet et je suis au boulot, donc j'ai le pc, mais pas de carte réseau et je suis au boulot donc je ne peux rien faire   :Confused: 

Mais sinon il me resterait à "emerger" que 11 "paquets":

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 11) x11-base/xorg...
```

Mais bon comme je n'ai pas de réseau il me met un message d'erreur puisqu'il n'arrive pas à trouver le serveur distant...

----------

## default

[troll]

emerge simpson..

[/troll]

c'est assez difficile je pense de travailler sous gentoo sans réseau.. ton premier objectif serait plutôt de configurer ça non? bon courage pour ta gentoo, je suis passé par là aussi.. ;)

----------

## _Seth_

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> [...]Pour ce qui est de l'installation, j'ai oublié ma carte pcmcia ethernet et je suis au boulot, donc j'ai le pc, mais pas de carte réseau et je suis au boulot donc je ne peux rien faire   [...]

 

Je vois 2 solutions qui auraient pu t'éviter ces désagrements :

1)Ajouter dans le make.conf le feature suivant :

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch" 
```

2)Utiliser l'option --fetchonly (-f) de portage. Il télécharge toutes les sources[/code] puis tu lances ton emerge ensuite.

----------

## kement84

 *default wrote:*   

> [troll]
> 
> emerge simpson..
> 
> [/troll]
> ...

 

Oui assez difficile même impossible...

J'ai quand même pensé à installer par cd mais ça fait beaucoup de brun pour rien alors j'attend ce soir.

----------

## kement84

Bon alors je reviens vers vous après avoir pas mal cherché...

J'ai finis le emerge xorg-x11. Je lance la configuration et tout se passe bien avec la commande :

```
xorgcfg -textmode
```

Mais quand je veux lancer le serveur X, il me met trois erreurs :

```
(EE) Failed to load module "sis" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Je vous rappelle que j'ai une carte graphique SiS et que j'ai mis dans le paramètre VIDEO_CARDS du fichier /etc/make.conf :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="sis vesa vga"
```

Merci pour ceux qui pourront m'aider...

----------

## SanKuKai

C'est étrange ça, normalement avec :

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="sis vesa vga"

```

L'emerge de Xorg aurait du emerger les drivers qui te manque.

C'est un peu crade mais tu peu toujours émerger les drivers manquant à la main :

```

# emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

```

Après ça devrait être bon (a priori...).

----------

## kement84

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> C'est étrange ça, normalement avec :
> 
> ```
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
> ...

 

Ah merci!!!

J'ai un bel écran en pointillés avec un X en pointeur...^^

----------

## kement84

```
emerge kdebase
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

```
emerge kdebase-meta
```

serait encore mieux   :Smile:   ( cf. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-split-ebuilds.xml )

----------

## _droop_

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> C'est un peu crade mais tu peu toujours émerger les drivers manquant à la main :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis
> ...

 

Salut,

Ca serait un peu moins crade avec un "--oneshot"   :Wink: 

----------

## kement84

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   C'est un peu crade mais tu peu toujours émerger les drivers manquant à la main :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis
> ...

 

Trop tard...

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as cette ligne dans /etc/make.conf ?

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

Si non, ajoute la, c'était ton problème. Ensuite tu peut "décradiser" ce que tu viens de faire en supprimant du fichier world les lignes correspondant à x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard  et x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis.

----------

## kement84

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu as cette ligne dans /etc/make.conf ?
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
> ```
> ...

 

Oui j'ai cette ligne dans /etc/make.conf. Mais rien n'y fait. Enfin bon cette solution marche alors pour l'instant je m'en contenterais.

----------

## kement84

C'est tout de même long...  :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> C'est tout de même long...    

 emerge kdebase ? Oui, c'est un peu normal, ça complile tout KDE, c'est pas rien quand même !   :Laughing: 

----------

## kement84

Bon alors je voudrais remercier tous les gens qui m'ont aidé...un grand merci même.

Ca y est c'est bon j'ai KDE, je n'ai plus que quelques bricoles à mettre pour avoir l'utilisation que j'aimerais pour ma gentoo (surtout aMSN et Mozilla pour ma copine  :Shocked: ).

Bien sur je reste à disposition de vous tous pour essayer de répondre à vos questions...

Merci à tous

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Si je peux me permetre : je trouve qu'il vaut mieux installer kdebase-meta que kdebase :

Ca t'installe la même chose, par contre il y a plus d'ebuild donc en cas de mise à jour sur un seul composant de kdebase, tu n'a pas besoin de tout recompiler...

Après si tu met à jour tout kde 3.5.5 -> 3.5.6, c'est un peu plus long vu qu'il y a des opérations faites en double (configure par exemple).

Un peu plus d'infos dans la doc.

----------

## kement84

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Si je peux me permetre : je trouve qu'il vaut mieux installer kdebase-meta que kdebase :
> 
> Ca t'installe la même chose, par contre il y a plus d'ebuild donc en cas de mise à jour sur un seul composant de kdebase, tu n'a pas besoin de tout recompiler...
> ...

 

Je bloque à l'installation de kdm à cause de paquets bloqués tu penses que ça résoudrais le probléme?

----------

## kwenspc

Ils sont bloqués part kdebase je pense non? . Il te suffirait d'unmerger kdebase et de prendre kdebase-meta.

Donnes nous plus d'infos sinon.

Je suis pas utilisateur KDE mais l'ebuild kdebase-meta me semble à moi aussi une solution plus classe.

----------

## kement84

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ils sont bloqués part kdebase je pense non? . Il te suffirait d'unmerger kdebase et de prendre kdebase-meta.
> 
> Donnes nous plus d'infos sinon.
> 
> Je suis pas utilisateur KDE mais l'ebuild kdebase-meta me semble à moi aussi une solution plus classe.

 

Oui ils ont l'air bloqués par kdebase. Donc je suis vos conseils.Mais au fait c'est quoi la différence entre les deux?

----------

## kwenspc

La différence a été donné par _droop_

En fait ça remonte à pas si longtemps que ça. avant KDE était non "modulable" et tu installais tout d'un bloc via l'ebuild kdebase. Tous les softs etc... sont gérés dans cet ebuild et installés. Problème, comme l'a dit _droop_, si un des soft est maj et que tu souhaites l'avoir il te faut mettre à jour kdebase donc ce qui veut dire recompiler toute la floppée de softs qui eux n'ont pas changés pour autant.

L'interêt avec kdebase-meta c'est de modulariser l'installation de kde. Chaque soft a son propre ebuild, et kdebase-meta est un meta-ebuild: pour installer la base kde il va appeller chacun des ebuilds de chaque softs. Et là quand tu mets à jour ta machine, si un oft a été maj dans portage alors ton emerge ne va mettre à jour que ce soft et non toute la suite logiciel. 

Bon j'explique pas super bien mais est ce que tu vois la nuance? :]

----------

## kement84

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La différence a été donné par _droop_
> 
> En fait ça remonte à pas si longtemps que ça. avant KDE était non "modulable" et tu installais tout d'un bloc via l'ebuild kdebase. Tous les softs etc... sont gérés dans cet ebuild et installés. Problème, comme l'a dit _droop_, si un des soft est maj et que tu souhaites l'avoir il te faut mettre à jour kdebase donc ce qui veut dire recompiler toute la floppée de softs qui eux n'ont pas changés pour autant.
> 
> L'interêt avec kdebase-meta c'est de modulariser l'installation de kde. Chaque soft a son propre ebuild, et kdebase-meta est un meta-ebuild: pour installer la base kde il va appeller chacun des ebuilds de chaque softs. Et là quand tu mets à jour ta machine, si un oft a été maj dans portage alors ton emerge ne va mettre à jour que ce soft et non toute la suite logiciel. 
> ...

 

Compris chef!

----------

## _droop_

J'avais oublié de dire qu'on ne pouvait pas avoir kdebase et kdebase-meta en même temps...

----------

## kement84

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> J'avais oublié de dire qu'on ne pouvait pas avoir kdebase et kdebase-meta en même temps...

 

J'ai suivi de conseil de kwenspc et j'ai unmergé kdebase avant d'installer kdebase-meta.  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La différence a été donné par _droop_
> 
> En fait ça remonte à pas si longtemps que ça...

 

Janvier 2005 si mes souvenirs sont bons quand même :p

----------

## _droop_

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   La différence a été donné par _droop_
> 
> En fait ça remonte à pas si longtemps que ça... 
> 
> Janvier 2005 si mes souvenirs sont bons quand même :p

 

Tes souvenirs sont bons   :Wink: 

----------

